# Cooling catheter-Does any one



## rparikh (Apr 9, 2013)

Does any one has code for Placement of Alsius cooling catherter?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 11, 2013)

rparikh said:


> Does any one has code for Placement of Alsius cooling catherter?




Does anyone know cpt code for placement of cooling cath ?


If hypothermia is being induced via catheter, physicians may bill for catheter insertion via CPT code 36556 (insertion of non-tunneled, centrally inserted central venous catheter for patients age 5 years and older)


----------



## rparikh (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## alincoln (Aug 1, 2013)

Theresa - I was wondering if you had any reference information for this?

I'm questioning whether a femoral vein cooling catheter insertion should be coded with 36556 because of the CPT guideline that states "the tip of the catheter/device must terminate in the subclavian, brachiocephalic (innominate) or iliac veins, the superior or inferior vena cava, or the right atrium."

The op note I'm trying to code implies that the catheter was inserted into the femoral vein and not advanced any further than that?  However, I don't see any other CPT codes that would apply, except maybe 36822 or 36011?

Would greatly appreciate anyone's advice/opinion on the above!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Misty Dawn (Aug 2, 2013)

alincoln said:


> Theresa - I was wondering if you had any reference information for this?
> 
> I'm questioning whether a femoral vein cooling catheter insertion should be coded with 36556 because of the CPT guideline that states "the tip of the catheter/device must terminate in the subclavian, brachiocephalic (innominate) or iliac veins, the superior or inferior vena cava, or the right atrium."
> 
> ...





I use the Noridian/medicare guidelines.  See page three of the doc at this link: 
https://www.noridianmedicare.com/provider/updates/docs/AHA_Coding_Clinic.pdf

In short:
Report CPT code 37799, Unlisted procedure, vascular surgery, for the inducement of
hypothermia utilizing the CoolGard 3000. Please note that the code assignment for the
reporting of therapeutic hypothermia is dependent on the approach utilized (ie, IV infusion, cold saline). No code would be reported for the use of ice packs which would be captured in the evaluation and management (E/M) level service codes.

** Also note that vascular access procedures are included in the Critical care codes so would not be seperately reported during critical care.

HTH,  Misty Sebert CPC, CCC


----------



## 2210kelly@gmail.com (Dec 14, 2016)

*cooling catheter*

the link provided is no longer useful.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Dec 19, 2016)

2210kelly@gmail.com said:


> the link provided is no longer useful.



It is from 2013.  Is there specific coding question you are looking for?


----------

